

You Can't Turn Off Socialcam Auto Sharing  - bobrenjc93

If you go to your Socialcam settings and uncheck the two sharing options, a message will appear that says "Account Successfully Updated". However, if you refresh the page and go back to your settings, you will see that the settings actually did not update.
======
ammon
We had a database problem. All settings changes were failing. It's now fixed.

